# Chicken thighs



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhhhhhhhh_ YEAH !!!_ Count me IN !!!
I buy chicken thighs (with skin on) and freeze them two to a bag with a little chicken broth so they won't dry out.
gonna go get me two bags now for an afternoon SNACK !!!!
Thanks for Sharing !!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah cornstarch makes a crunchy coating. Try cornstarch and rice flour with some baking soda and baking powder and very cold club soda for the liquid, for fish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> ohhhhhhhhh_ YEAH !!!_ Count me IN !!!
> I buy chicken thighs (with skin on) and freeze them two to a bag with a little chicken broth so they won't dry out.
> gonna go get me two bags now for an afternoon SNACK !!!!
> Thanks for Sharing !!


Your welcome 
you can substitute white wine for the sake, and I just looked up a recipe for homemade mirin...1/2 cup water 1/2 cup sugar in sauce pot simmer for a few minutes ( don’t stir)
this is simple syrup...then after it cools down add 4 Tab rice wine vinegar and a pinch of salt...
corrected: error...changed sugar to salt!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yeah cornstarch makes a crunchy coating. Try cornstarch and rice flour with some baking soda and baking powder and very cold club soda for the liquid, for fish.


Last night I made fried calamari...I used flour & cornstarch...dash of Tony’s and for the liquid I used Beer...
It was awesome.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yum, fried squid.  Just so everybody knows what calamari is.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yeah, I just looked up the ingredients: there are a few substitutes
for the sake and mirin, of which I have on hand.
I guess I should show a photo of the wife's "spice rack" some day. (I call it a pantry).


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have migrated to the air fryer for my chicken wings. Granted they are not nearly as crispy, but they do come out very good.
Little by little I am starting to figure this air fryer thing out. The one I bought is very high wattage and will burn anything in no time. As long as I stay close by, it works very good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> yeah, I just looked up the ingredients: there are a few substitutes
> for the sake and mirin, of which I have on hand.
> I guess I should show a photo of the wife's "spice rack" some day. (I call it a pantry).


I am the spice queen, your wife and I have something in common..I have a cabinet,
that the head guy built for me to house my spices...I also have a spice drawer and a basket stove side filled with most used spices. And I still don’t have enough room.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I am the spice queen, your wife and I have something in common..I have a cabinet,
> that the head guy built for me to house my spices...I also have a spice drawer and a basket stove side filled with most used spices. And I still don’t have enough room.


I buy spices at Costco in many instances and I have to keep them in the fridge. All spices go into the fridge. I have a drawer just for spices.
Dry spices do not have a very long shelf life (they say 6 months?) so to get the most out of the bigger containers, into the fridge they go. I still try to toss anything more than a year old.
Its not a big deal as there are only a handful of commercial spices I keep on hand.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I am the spice queen, your wife and I have something in common..I have a cabinet,
> that the head guy built for me to house my spices...I also have a spice drawer and a basket stove side filled with most used spices. And I still don’t have enough room.


In my pantry there is 2 lbs. thyme, 1 lbs. marjoram, 1lb. each nutmeg, allspice, black pepper, ground cinnamon 3/4 lb unground cinnamon (cassia and Saigon cinnamon). I'm not sure what else in smaller amts.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How about Bay Leaves? LOL!
i


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> How about Bay Leaves? LOL!
> i
> View attachment 641063


Yes one of these but it's just about empty. Now dang it, I got a large pot of pinto beans just about done and forget the bay leaves. Didn't even think to get more on the grocery run this morning. me->







<-me There is more stuff but I'd have to look what's there.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Also 136# canning and pickling salt. That's no typo one hundred thirty six pounds or 34 4lb boxes, don't ask me why. See the slappy above.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Also 136# canning and pickling salt. That's no typo one hundred thirty six pounds or 34 4lb boxes, don't ask me why. See the slappy above.


WTH!?!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes one of these but it's just about empty. Now dang it, I got a large pot of pinto beans just about done and forget the bay leaves. Didn't even think to get more on the grocery run this morning. me->
> View attachment 641070
> <-me There is more stuff but I'd have to look what's there.


Try a couple tablespoons of bacon grease and a few slices of hog jowl in your pintos, we really love them that way.

Our spices:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Try a couple tablespoons of bacon grease and a few slices of hog jowl in your pintos, we really love them that way.
> 
> Our spices:
> View attachment 641074
> View attachment 641075


I have onions sweated in lard but I forget the salted jowls I have and had intended to get more if the store had them, forgot that too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> WTH!?!


Also 100 lbs. AP flour, 60 lbs bread flour, 65 lbs. dry pinto beans, 50 lbs. basmati rice. And this is getting embarrassing.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In the event of Apocalypse, Raid Wooleyboogers store.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes one of these but it's just about empty. Now dang it, I got a large pot of pinto beans just about done and forget the bay leaves. Didn't even think to get more on the grocery run this morning. me->
> View attachment 641070
> <-me There is more stuff but I'd have to look what's there.


Badia spices are the bomb. Great price and good quality. We get McCormick at Costco. Price is great there too.
I never buy brand name spices in the grocery store unless its Badia or I just have to have it for a dish.



wooleybooger said:


> I have onions sweated in lard but I forget the salted jowls I have and had intended to get more if the store had them, forgot that too.


Smoked turkey parts (wings/thighs/necks) are a good stand in for beans.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

okay, back to the topic - - - - 

well, I tell you wot, ladies n gents, them there Japanese Chicken Nuggets are the BOMB !!!!
WOW !!! I just had a plate full and might finish the rest off here in a few minutes.
I used the "basic" Japanese Karaage recipe and it was awesome.
the last pack of chicken thighs I bought from the grocery store (not walmart) were huge with
lots of skin. so I thawed out 4 but only cooked two to see how it went. two big thighs are enough
for two people at one sitting.
I have never had anything cooked in an Air Fryer, so I can't comment on that. but, deep fried in
canola oil @325* suited me just fine.
I'll follow up with a new thread later. (I'm still eating on this one as we speak).
Thanks Joann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(oh, it takes a little culinary skills to debone chicken thighs to where they don't look like hamburger).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ha, I have mine marinating in the sauce now... I had a bunch of chicken thighs in the fridge that were boneless...where’s the pics John?
I’m going to deep fry mine as well. I also made mini calzones that I’ll do in the air fryer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

photos to come - wheph !! I'm FULL - time for a short nap, then clean up my mess,
then I can post the "DIM" (Did It Myself) follow up.
(I marinated mine in a plastic box so I could turn it every few minutes to ensure even coverage).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, here’s mine...I marinated it in garlic, ginger, soy sauce, white wine and a bit of sugar.
I also made calzones with white empanada discs...The filling is ricotta, mozzarella, pecorino cheese, parsley, salt/pepper. I air fried them @350 and 400* for about 10 minutes.

I made the empanadas in the morning, then put the wrappers around them so that they didn’t stick together ( see pic) and wrapped them in plastic wrap and refrigerated them. 

The empanadas were good, however, I brushed on the olive oil very lightly, I think I could have used a bit more oil.
The sauce for the chicken is mayo, sriracha and a dollop of honey.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhhhh that looks great !!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The other photo didn't post:
View attachment 641076



wooleybooger said:


> Also 100 lbs. AP flour, 60 lbs bread flour, 65 lbs. dry pinto beans, 50 lbs. basmati rice. And this is getting embarrassing.





Two Knots said:


> Well, here’s mine...I marinated it in garlic, ginger, soy sauce, white wine and a bit of sugar.
> I also made calzones with white empanada discs...The filling is ricotta, mozzarella, pecorino cheese, parsley, salt/pepper. I air fried them @350 and 400* for about 10 minutes.
> 
> I made the empanadas in the morning, then put the wrappers around them so that they didn’t stick together ( see pic) and wrapped them in plastic wrap and refrigerated them.
> ...


My stars that looks soooooo gooooood. Y'all are killin me with all the beautiful food.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> In the event of Apocalypse, Raid Wooleyboogers store.


I don't think so. You can achieve it yourself. This looks like a room in my house.


----------

